# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Οτε Tv και nova με ένα καλώδιο

## bgin

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά. 
Έχω οτε Tv και nova πάνω στην ταράτσα, αλλά κατεβάζω ένα καλώδιο προς το δωμάτιο που θέλω. Εκεί έχω έναν αποκωδικοποιητη της nova και έναν του οτε Tv. Η ερώτησή μου είναι πως θα τα κάνω να δουλέψουν και τα δύο, ανεξάρτητα όμως το ένα με το άλλο δηλαδή οπότε θέλω nova να παίζει nova και οποτε θέλω οτε Tv. να παίζει οτε.

----------


## ioannischristo

Βαγγέλη, ελπίζω ότι το καλώδιο που αναφέρεις είναι κεραίας. Λοιπόν με 2 rf modulator παίρνεις την κάθε συσκευή μαζί με το στερεοφωνικό ήχο (μην ζητάς home cimema ήχο) την στέλνεις μέσω τις κεραίας (μίκτη) σε uhf κανάλια και με επιπλέον ένα σετ remote expander για rf μπορείς να τις χειρίζεσαι  Προσοχή!!! To σήμα της rf θα το έχουν όλες οι tv της εγκατάστασης κεραίας που έχεις. (βλέπε πολυκατοικία). Λύση για ψηφιακή μετάδοση (βλέπε degea) ακόμα δεν έχει βγει στο εμπόριο. 
Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## johnnkast

πρεπει να κατεβασεις και δευτερο καλωδιο...(Πολυ απλα)

...Αλλοιως βαζεις πανω στις κεραιες διακοπτη Diseq 1/2 και ρυθμιζεις τους δεκτες στην εκαστοτε εισοδο τον καθενα.....ΟΜΩΣ:....ΔΕΝ θα παραλληλησεις τους δεκτες(μεταξυ τους τα "LNB in").....θα εναλλασεις το καλωδιο απο τον ενα στον αλλο(λιγωτερο απλα) ...ή με τη χρηση ενος μεταγωγεα εισοδων "ενα προς δυο"

Εννοειται οτι για να δουλεψεις ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ τους δυο δεκτες ....ειναι αδυνατον (με ενα καλωδιο μονο)

----------


## plouf

το θεμα με τα modulator μπλεκει ανεβαινει το κοστος, και δεν εχεις και καλη ποιοτητα
* mpeg modulator υπαρχουν στην αγορα αλλα ακομα ακριβά.

με diseq ειναι ποιο σωστο 

το καλυτερο και με διαφορα ειναι δευτερο καλώδιο δεν εινα ιτοσο δυσκολο όσο νομίζεις , αρκει να μην βαριεσαι.. βεβαια με τα άλλα κολπα στην τελική θα ασχοληθεισ περισσότερο θα πληρώσεις περισσότερα και θα έχει εστω και λιγο κάτι λιγότερο.

----------


## her

Αρκετές φορές σε εγκαταστάσεις έχω πρόβλημα. Κάνω χρήση diseqc και κάτω στο σπίτι βάζω έναν διακλαδωτήρα 1:2 ikuzi. 
kz0rey5p.jpg
Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι δέκτης της nova εξακολουθεί να βγάζει τάση στην έξοδο του παρόλου που είναι κλειστός. Έτσι για να δουλέψει πρέπει να βγει το ένα καλώδιο από τον διακλαδωτήρα. Έχετε και εσείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ;

----------


## ioannischristo

Το Θέμα κόστους δεν βλέπω να το έχει κάπου αναφέρει ο *bgin.* Βοήθεια για λύση νομίζω ότι ζήτησε με την εγκατάσταση που έχει, είναι ο μόνος λόγος που ανέφερα τα modulator. Δεν ανέφερε ότι θέλει να κατεβάσει 2ο καλώδιο για να μεταφέρει τα μηχανάκια από την ταράτσα. Έτσι ο μόνος τρόπος με ένα καλώδιο για να βλέπει και τα 2 μηχανάκια αλλά και να τα χειρίζεται και να έχει και τον ήχο δεν βλέπω άλλο οικονομικό. Το θέμα της ποιότητας στο σήμα (εκτός ποιότητας hdmi) δεν τίθεται σε  καμία περίπτωση.  Το θέμα της ρύθμισης των modulator ανοίγουμε το βιβλιαράκι που περιέχεται στην κάθε συσκευασία, ρυθμίζουμε ανάλογα και είμαστε έτοιμοι. δηλαδή αφού αγοράσουμε τα υλικά και σε 15 λεπτά το πολύ, έχουμε το αποτέλεσμα που θέλουμε. Δεν αναιρείται σε καμία περίπτωση τα θέματα κοινής προβολής εάν είναι πολυκατοικία και θα βλέπουν όλες οι συσκευές το σήμα από τα modulator δεν αλλάζει. Το ίδιο έχω κάνει στην πολυκατοικία με κάμερες, προβολή σε tv για όλους. Όποιος θέλει κάποια κάμερα γυρίζει στο κανάλι και βλέπει. Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## plouf

δεν το ανεφερε σωστα παρατηρεις, απλα εμεις καλ οειναι να του πουμε οτι το ποιο βολικο και με ανωτερη ποιοτητα  ειναι το καλωδιο
συνηθως οι περισσότεροι δεν θελουν δευτερο κκαλωδιο γιατι φοβουνται το κοστος και τα "μερεμετια" που στην πραξη δεν υφιστανται


επισης η λυση του DiseqC ειναι επισης προτιμοτερη...

----------


## azur

http://www.globalinvacom.com/products/sds.php

----------


## bgin

> http://www.globalinvacom.com/products/sds.php



Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια. Τελικά μετά από ψάξιμο, βρήκα ότι υπάρχει μηχάνημα το οποίο μπαίνει κάτω στους αποκωδικοποιητες και μεταφέρει το σήμα στην τηλεόραση χωρίς να αποσυνδεεις τίποτα, απλά μόνο κλείνεις τον αποκωδικοποιητη. που δεν θέλεις, την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. Εννοείται ότι από ταράτσα κατεβαίνει ένα καλώδιο και έχεις βάλει και διακόπτη diseq. Αν θέλεις και τα 2,πχ αν έχεις 2 τηλεοράσεις στον χώρο, τότε υπάρχει η λύση που προτείνει ο azur, βέβαια εδώ ξεφεύγουμε σε κόστος. 
Τελικά κατέληξα σε δεύτερο καλώδιο από ταράτσα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------

